# 3G phone & broadband (Vodafone)



## Unregistered (13 May 2005)

just got a MOTOROLA v980, not having a landline it will be great to hook up to the internet 

internet connection is at broadband speed i think 
has anybody tried the service

it seems to be 12 euro/mth for 3mb and .3 cent per kb thereafter 
i think this represents good value as eircom broadband 39.99 /mth for 8mb


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> it seems to be 12 euro/mth for 3mb and .3 cent per kb thereafter
> i think this represents good value as eircom broadband 39.99 /mth for 8mb



Are you sure that you're not getting your MB (Mega Bytes) and GB (Giga Bytes) mixed up there? €12 p.m. for 3MB is crap! ADSL broadband packages usually offer a download cap of c. 8MB p.m. (sometimes less, sometimes more) for c. €30-€40 (line rental extra).


----------



## Unregistered (13 May 2005)

*Re: 3G PHONE & BROADBAND VODAFONE*

u correct yes MB, too good to be true 

still interested about the upload/download speeds i cannot find details on these --- how do they compare to for instance eircom broadband packages


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2005)

Check out the links  for details about more common broadband.


----------

